# Redfish Redfish Redfish



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2016)

Been on the big Redfish pretty consistently
  Mainly sight fishing using zman paddlerz on jig heads.  When I'm not sight fishing zman chatterbait and top water are my favorite baits to cover water.


----------



## harrisonjd (Jun 8, 2016)

*Redfish*

I wondered where you had been had not seen you since last year.


----------



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2016)

I haven't let up on the fish.  I've just been sharing on social media.  Looks like this site need some redfish action.


----------



## maconbacon (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice fish!

How do you like to go about sight casting for reds? Only way I'm experienced in targeting them is with live bait on a bobber in the creeks or cut bait in the surf. Using those methods I've only had good luck late summer and fall.


----------



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2016)

Main piece of equipment you would need is a flats boat.  I guess it's just time and learning.  Most of the fish are in less than a foot of water and usually are very spooky.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 8, 2016)

You ever chase them with a fly rod?  Looks like you have them dialed in for sight fishing.  Love the Ankona by the way, was in the market for one but the wait was rather long and stumbled across a Beavertail B1 for a good price so I ended up with that instead. You using the trolling motor? If so, how are they acting with that? I have extra fly rods and am decent on the poling platform if you ever need someone to go with.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice reds.  Little man is getting big.  Glad to see you on the forum.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 9, 2016)

Your fishing partner looks serious! Thanks for sharing the pics.

Never found a trolling motor that'd sneak on a bull red. Couldn't afford a flats boat so opted for a SOT yak. Yahoo....ride the red bull!


----------



## shallowminded (Jun 9, 2016)

It's the redfish whisperer!   Great shots Jamie. Good to see you on the forum. Your posts many years ago inspired me to get out and hunt the big ones. Thanks!


----------



## gafshr (Jun 9, 2016)

redneck_billcollector said:


> You ever chase them with a fly rod?  Looks like you have them dialed in for sight fishing.  Love the Ankona by the way, was in the market for one but the wait was rather long and stumbled across a Beavertail B1 for a good price so I ended up with that instead. You using the trolling motor? If so, how are they acting with that? I have extra fly rods and am decent on the poling platform if you ever need someone to go with.



Yes indeed I bust out the fly rod when ever I can.  The trolling motor usually locates them for me and I'll back off and pole back up to them.   The boat will get extremely shallow even with the trolling motor so sometimes poling in not necessary.  Lil man has a few years before he can pole me around


----------



## oops1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice.. And awesome pics


----------



## evan m (Jun 13, 2016)

gafshr said:


> Yes indeed I bust out the fly rod when ever I can.  The trolling motor usually locates them for me and I'll back off and pole back up to them.   The boat will get extremely shallow even with the trolling motor so sometimes poling in not necessary.  Lil man has a few years before he can pole me around




How old is your son?  My son just turned a year old and I have no idea how much longer I should wait to take him out.  He is not ready yet, but I would like have an idea of when he may actually enjoy it.  Thanks!


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 18, 2016)

Which model Ankona boat do you have?


----------



## gafshr (Jun 18, 2016)

Shadowcast  16


----------



## bnz (Jun 23, 2016)

gafshr said:


> Yes indeed I bust out the fly rod when ever I can.  The trolling motor usually locates them for me and I'll back off and pole back up to them.   The boat will get extremely shallow even with the trolling motor so sometimes poling in not necessary.  Lil man has a few years before he can pole me around





redneck_billcollector said:


> You ever chase them with a fly rod?  Looks like you have them dialed in for sight fishing.  Love the Ankona by the way, was in the market for one but the wait was rather long and stumbled across a Beavertail B1 for a good price so I ended up with that instead. You using the trolling motor? If so, how are they acting with that? I have extra fly rods and am decent on the poling platform if you ever need someone to go with.



Wow! Jay and Jame talking. 

Jay, I've known Jamie for years and can guarantee you will be hard pressed to find someone better to fish with.

Jamie, if you want to fish with someone who loves fishing and is fun to fish with, Jay is right up your alley.

Jay, I say you come on over and let Jamie take you out for inshore and then let me take you offshore for some jigging (pick up my new boat this Sat).


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 25, 2016)

great pic's  nice boat and fish.  You've got it down.


----------

